# All Slavic: Yugoslavia (colloquial)



## Encolpius

I wonder if other Slavic languages used any (short) colloquial form for the former Yugoslavia. 

Czech and Slovak: Jugoška


----------



## Panceltic

Slovenian: Juga


----------



## ilocas2

> Encolpius said:
> Czech: Jugoška



also - Jugina


----------



## Милан

Panceltic said:


> Slovenian: Juga


+BCS


----------



## Nomen nescio

Perfect I wanted to ask a similar question for months, finally I decided to sign up

As Panceltic and Milan said there was more or less one colloquial name (nickname) used in Yugoslavia for the country itself (Juga). However its citizens Yugoslav(ian)s were officially known under three different versions depending on the region/language

Jugosloveni (SRB, MNE, MKD, BIH)
Jugoslaveni (HR, BIH)
Jugoslovani (SLO)

Variation of nicknames for Yugoslavs is probably even more diverse. From top of my head Jugoš, Jugos and Jugović are some of the more popular in Serbia


Thanks to the forum I managed to figure out nicknames used by western Slavs
http://forum.wordreference.com/thre...s-pejorative-words-for-other-nations.1190297/

Slovak: Juhoši from Juhoslávci 
Czech: Jugoši from Jugoslávci  
Polish: Jugol from Jugosłowianie(derogatory?)

I'm not sure there is a common nickname/short name for Yugoslavia and Yugoslavs among East Slavs (there usually is a shortened version in most European languages), hopefully some of the native speakers will help us.


----------



## Karton Realista

Nomen nescio said:


> Polish: Jugol from Jugosłowianie(derogatory?)


Jugol is insulting, but Jugosłowianie is normal name to call people of that nationality (Jugol is singular, Jugosłowianie plural in this case).


----------



## Nomen nescio

plural of Jugol is Jugole correct? I tried to correct it but it did not allow me to edit the message 

is there any other colloquial name for Yugoslavia and Yugoslavs in Polish?


----------



## Lubella

in ukrainian we don't have any (short) colloquial form or insulting for the yugoslavians 

[...] 
Mod note: Off topic content removed


----------



## Karton Realista

Nomen nescio said:


> plural of Jugol is Jugole correct? I tried to correct it but it did not allow me to edit the message
> 
> is there any other colloquial name for Yugoslavia and Yugoslavs in Polish?


I wouldn't be the one to know, really. 
I'm not an encyclopedia, and when I at first tried to google it I found nothing. 
And yes, Jugole is correct.


----------



## ilocas2

When we speak about derogatory and slang words for people from former Yugoslavia... in Czech also *jogurti* is used


----------

